# Back-Button Methode überschreiben



## Steeef (13. Okt 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade am entwickeln einer SAPUI5 mobile App und versuche hier gerade den Zurück-Button eines Android Geräts zu überarbeiten. Innerhalb der SAPUI5 App kann man über den Aufruf 

app.back();

zurücknavigieren. Jetzt will ich aber zursätzlich den Back-Button des Android Geräts selber einzubinden!
Es gibt ja folgende Methode in der Activity, die ich überschreiben kann:


```
@Override
public boolean onKeyDown(int keyCode, KeyEvent event) {
    if ((keyCode == KeyEvent.KEYCODE_BACK)) {
        //Here you should navigate one view back
    }
    return super.onKeyDown(keyCode, event);
}
```

Ist es hier nun möglich, dass ich hier irgendwie auf meine Index.html zugreifen kann und dort anschließend einfach app.back() sagen kann?
Freu mich auf eure Antworten!

Grüße
Stef


----------



## dzim (14. Okt 2013)

Es gibt in der der Activity ein onBackPressed()... ist es vielleicht diese jene Methode, die du suchtest?

Grüsse,
Daniel


----------



## Steeef (14. Okt 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ist die Lösung. Hab das heute hinbekommen. Hab mir dazu einfach die phonegap api etwas näher angeguckt!


```
function onBackKeyDown(){
    // Handle here the BackButton
}

function onDeviceReady(){
   document.addEventListener("backbutton", onBackKeyDown, false);
}

function init(){
  document.addEventListener("deviceready", onDeviceReady, false);
}
```
Grüße

Stef


----------

